# nanoBSD -- can't write to /cfg filesystem



## n8ur (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm building nanoBSD using FreeBSD 9.0.  After a long struggle, I'm successfully building the image and creating a CF card that boots on my Soekris net4501.

The next hurdle is that I can't seem to write to the /cfg slice to store changes in the configuration.  I believe the problem is with the way that slice is being created in the nanobsd script, but I haven't been able to isolate the problem.

I can mount the slice, either on the Soekris or on the host system (by mounting /dev/da0s3) without any errors.  However, the mount point shows up with no write permissions ("dr-xr-xr-x").  Trying "chmod u+w" returns an "Operation not permitted" message, as does attempting to write to the filesystem (obviously).

This behaviour occurs on both the host system and on the Soekris, so I assume there is something in the way the filesystem is being created by nanobsd.sh that is causing the problem.  Any suggestions on what might be causing this?

(Interestingly, if I mount the system slice on the CF card (/dev/da0s1a), I can write to it without any issues -- the problem appears confined to the 3rd /cfg slice.

Thanks for any pointers.

John


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 14, 2012)

If it's mounted from fstab, check for an ro option.  Otherwise, that file system might need a fsck(8).


----------



## n8ur (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, but I'm explicitly mounting with the rw flags, and fsck reports that the filesystem is clean.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm guessing it's a compressed filesystem, compressed filesystems are always read-only.


----------



## n8ur (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for the hint about the compressed filesystem -- that sounds like a very possible suspect and I'll check it tonight.

Interesting that I was able to write to the da0s1a slice, which is the primary filesystem and which I thought was compressed, while I can't write to the filesystem that's supposed to be writeable.  So I wonder if maybe some flag has changed or something that affected how the filesystems were created.  I'll dig into that.

Thanks!


----------



## rockytseng (Aug 27, 2012)

n8ur said:
			
		

> Thanks for the hint about the compressed filesystem -- that sounds like a very possible suspect and I'll check it tonight.
> 
> Interesting that I was able to write to the da0s1a slice, which is the primary filesystem and which I thought was compressed, while I can't write to the filesystem that's supposed to be writeable.  So I wonder if maybe some flag has changed or something that affected how the filesystems were created.  I'll dig into that.
> 
> Thanks!


Dear n8ur:
   what are your solution for this problem?i have this problem same,so can you told to me how did solve this problem,please.thanks!


----------



## imrozx (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi. It look like you also have same problem like me, and not so many know how to fix this. After try and error I found out that when we compile nanobsd from freebsd 9 release it chflag the /cfg so it cannot be write. bug?  so try the code bellow


```
# mount /cfg
# chflags -R noschg /cfg
# umount /cfg
# reboot
```


----------



## rockytseng (Nov 7, 2012)

imrozx said:
			
		

> Hi. It look like you also have same problem like me, and not so many know how to fix this. After try and error I found out that when we compile nanobsd from freebsd 9 release it chflag the /cfg so it cannot be write. bug?  so try the code bellow
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Thanks for your reply, it can solved this problem but I have a question, why have the problem when nanobsd was building?


----------

